# Narrow Minded People



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I took Mr Snuggles to school today, and the kids were so excited. The head met him and told me how lovely he is.

However, she also asked me if I would mind keeping him in my room today and not to take him into the staffroom as some staff had complained about him being there and said they didn't want him in there while they have their lunch. While I appreciate that I'm unusual in my love for animals, I had emailed all staff on Friday last week warning them he would be in and saying I'd bring him into the staffroom, so they've all had several days notice to express concerns to me. I would have been more than happy to keep him in my room. It's just that they waited until today and went and whinged about it to the head.

Also what has really annoyed me a lot is one member of staff shouted quite loudly in front of kids, including my own daughter, that it was disgusting and that I shouldn't have been allowed to bring him in. Understandably my daughter was quite upset about this.

It's made me realise that even supposedly intelligent, mature adults, can be incredibly narrow minded. While I appreciate that some people are not animal people, and some might even be a bit nervous around a more unusual animal, I think it's sad that I've had this reaction. One woman said to me, quite aggressively "Don't bring it any where near me". She hadn't even seen it, and I would certainly never force somebody to see an animal if they didn't want to. I also find it quite sad that people who are meant to be educating children can't see what an opportunity this was for the kids. The head did, which is why she agreed for me to bring him in.

Interestingly, the kids who initially went "eeewwww" when I said I was bringing him, have all, without exception turned from "eewwww" to "aaaawwww"!!

While I was confined to my room at lunchtime apparently there was quite a debate in the staffroom about it and comments were made about how I shouldn't be keeping wild animals as pets etc., and they knew I wasn't likely to come down and have a chance to put my point of view across.

When it was science week, they had tarantulas, scorpions, ferrets, geese (mine) and various other animals down there and not one thing was said about it.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

what animal was it?


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Shame on them for having no vision to the opportunitys given to those kids, who sound like they found the experience fun and educational. 
I often find that those who are 'lower ability' often find the hands on experience beneficial which certainly helps build self esteem and sparks interest in other directions.
If they do not have the ability to see the many positivities in providing them the chance to learn about an animal that they may never get to see again, then perhaps 'teaching' is not the field that they should be in. IMHO of course!


----------



## hopper (Oct 2, 2008)

Morelia-for-sale said:


> what animal was it?


thats what im thinking lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

hopper said:


> thats what im thinking lol


 
Skunk


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry, Mr Snuggles is my skunk. 

I've taken a Macaw in before and nobody took issue with that. It's just this perception of a "skunk" based on inaccurate tv depictions and lack of knowledge. It's a shame these adults weren't adult enough to take the chance to learn about something new themselves.

Took him to meet the people at my local rep shop earlier and they were delighted as none of them had ever seen a skunk before.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

My job is taking animals into schools. I work for Zoo Lab.

The techers are easily worse than the children. I have a box with all the animals in and i cary it where ever ive go.
Many times ive been sat in a staff room eating lunch box beside me talking away, then someone ask's if theres a snake/spider in the box i say yes then someone hysterically runs out! Their doubley locked in cant see them grow up.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

This is not an excuse because I endorse eveyrthing you say but unfortunately it is todays society.

We have children who go to junior school, a number of years ago we took numerous exotic animals into that school. We are not even allwed to take a Macaw feather in, seriously.
We go on field trips with the school and you would not believe the amount of children who did not know what a chicken or a cow was.
One of the reasons is that the schools are so frightened of getting sued for something. The other is that many people percieve animals and indeed animal keepers of being dirty and smelly. When you put them both together unfortunately you get people who should be welcoming the opportunity to learn so they can pass this on to their pupils unwilling to take up the opportunity. 
We have witnessed this first hand. It is only becuase we have known some of the teachers for 20+ years amd they know us and visited our home to see our animals who put the ignorant ones in their place.

I do not think this is a teacher thing I think it is a general fact of todays society.

We do get the last laugh if that is they way to put it. My children fortunately are intelligent and we have brought them up with animals. We have used the animals in every aspect of there education, maths, history, geography, reading. For example, maths we would use lizard eggs for them to count, add, subtract, reading would be a story about animals.
I have 1 son with a degree in accountancy, a daughter with 12 A & B grade GCSE's and 3 A levels, a son who is at college now doing A levels and two younger children who are top of there classes. We actually have the respect of the better teachers and they recognise that the children can learn about smething if it is made interesting for them.

Rant over,

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Fortunately it was a minority.

The Head was amazing - I had asked her permission first and her only concern was potential allergy issues, she knew I wasn't just going to let him loose around the school - and asked that I just check with kids with asthma and allergies and be aware that there was a potential issue there, which was fine. 

I warned all staff on Friday by email, giving them ample opportunity to raise any concerns with me but they didn't bother, they just went moaning to the Head this morning. Of course, she had endorsed the visit in the first place so although she asked that I keep him in my room, I know she'd back me up if she heard anybody slagging me off about it. She couldn't keep her hands off him and kept saying how gorgeous he was.

The whole thing was worth it when a little lad out in the special needs unit asked if he could come and see him, and it completely made his day. That made my day to be honest.

I just find it dreadful that people working in education are happy to demonstrate such bigoted and ignorant views..


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

I think its very good idea to take a skunk into school. Its probably the only time most children will ever get to see one. Cant believe how narrow minded some of the staff were.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

MrsP said:


> The whole thing was worth it when a little lad out in the special needs unit asked if he could come and see him, and it completely made his day. That made my day to be honest.


That alone made all the crap you had to put up with today worth it. Forget about the whiners and concentrate on the good.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Fortunately it was a minority.
> 
> The Head was amazing - I had asked her permission first and her only concern was potential allergy issues, she knew I wasn't just going to let him loose around the school - and asked that I just check with kids with asthma and allergies and be aware that there was a potential issue there, which was fine.
> ..


I think this is half the problem in todays society - too much emphasis on sterility :devil: its no wonder so many kids have allergies as they are never allowed to get that dirty or play outside for fear of catching things. Thsi combined with the lets take someone to court for absolutely anything, its no wonder kids have no clues about basic things.......give em a lump of coal & a worm to chew on like when I were a lad :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awwww.. i;ve taken skunks into schools many times and always had them adored by all 

if you do it again MrsP let me know and i'll bring mine too!!!!

I'm talking to people about having a couple of mine taken on as PAT animals, i think they would be great at that!

Nerys


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Grrr I'm cross for you!!!! That is pretty bad of the staff not to say anything when given the opportunity and then run to the Head behind your back...I would be both hurt and angry at that. :bash:

Bet the kids will never forget meeting Mr Snuggles though!!!:2thumb: half of them probably aren't allowed a pet yet alone get to get up close and personal with a fabulous skunky:2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nerys said:


> awwww.. i;ve taken skunks into schools many times and always had them adored by all
> 
> if you do it again MrsP let me know and i'll bring mine too!!!!
> 
> ...


They would!!! I have taken many of my animals to the hospice where I work, they have made many a day brighter.:2thumb:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

africa said:


> Grrr I'm cross for you!!!! That is pretty bad of the staff not to say anything when given the opportunity and then run to the Head behind your back...I would be both hurt and angry at that. :bash:
> 
> Bet the kids will never forget meeting Mr Snuggles though!!!:2thumb: half of them probably aren't allowed a pet yet alone get to get up close and personal with a fabulous skunky:2thumb:


That kind of covers how I felt in a nutshell to be honest. Hurt and angry. Angry at the attitude and hurt that it came from people I've worked with for years. The worst bit is people couldn't discuss how they felt to my face.

But hey, Snuggs is pootling around here now, he'll snuggle up with me in no time. Just not sure what to say when they ask to see him again.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

How horrible for you! You offered EVERYONE in that school a chance to encounter something new and unusual. I would have leapt at the chance! I'm appalled that no one spoke to you face to face about it! How rude!

We take our skunks to our local town at the weekends. They are on harness and lead and they are descented, and some of the reactions are hilariouse. Seems people here are a bit more broad minded. We get poeple of alll ages coming up asking to see, stroke and have pictures taken! HOwever I have had peole run screaming down the high street. Admittedly i think that was a joke but nevermind.

Also the amount of people who ask things like " Is it a ferret" and the comments of "Look at the ferret/cat/puppy/monkey!"


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> We take our skunks to our local town at the weekends. They are on harness and lead and they are descented, and some of the reactions are hilariouse. Seems people here are a bit more broad minded. We get poeple of alll ages coming up asking to see, stroke and have pictures taken! HOwever I have had peole run screaming down the high street. Admittedly i think that was a joke but nevermind.
> "


 
heehee one of Jay's work colleagues asked him if he was in Worcester last week. Jay said 'no, why?' and the chap said because his missus was in Worcester and was talking to a couple with 2 skunks :lol2:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

awwww!! i wantys to see skunky 

lol anyways that is really really horrid :devil: silly people, need to get over themselves.. but hey their loss if they cannot see what a wonderful animal he is and how loving and great it is to be loved by an animal which not many people get to share their lives with (if that makes any sence)

good on you for taking him in to ee everyone  and hey you gave them the chance.. if they didnt take it its their loss think of all the people who may have changed their minds about them because they have actually met one instead of just relying on tv interpretations.


xx


----------



## redheadkelj (Sep 25, 2008)

I sympathise completely. I have a corn snake which lives in my department and I sometimes get her out for some of my classes. The teachers are horrendous. We have some refusing to come into the department for fear the snake will eat them (no kidding, they think the corn snake will eat them!!!). The kids are wonderful though. Most of them have never come into contact with a snake and it gets rid of all their misconceptions!

Well done for trying to change people's views though!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i think is brill u took ur skunk into school.

when on my DT teachin placement at rufwood high school in kirby i took 2 big big boscs, bd, tort, lotsa snakes, igi, n well i think that was it, i enjoyed it more than the teachin. 

the teachers was all jealous as they wanted to come n see, my mentor let me go home in the afternoon n bring them back with my bf, only my form was allowed in n two other children that worked really hard in one of my DT classes.

it was brill some of the kids that we quite n didnt do that well in some area shined 

i dont know why they dont mak it part of the NC as they had baby n childcare lessons at the school,after all u can go to college n do it so why not school.

sorry to hear some of the teachers were bitter may be u should change schools i know ruffwood would have loved it lol:2thumb:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I say fair play for taking a skunk in in the first place. Regardless of what people say!

I've brought 2 out of our 3 into work today, because they are due at the vets after work, and it saves going home, then back to the vets who are closer to work.
I know no one here will say a thing to my face about them, but I know 1 or 2 will pass comment to others, and spend all day moaning behind my back without even coming into the office I'm in to see the skunks. However, at the moment, I couldnt care less, the two people who I had to ask to bring them in either;
a) dont mind so long as they are out the way
b) like the skunks and wanted to see them anyway

I've also got my brother in law saying every time we get a new animal that "The RSPCA will be onto you, with the amount you have!"
This REALLY gets on my nerves, as I've never been cruel to an animal, and I feel that our house is far from full with animals, especially given the amounts of animals some people on here have in smaller spaces.

It seems people just dont understand the addiction that keeping animals can be, and as ever, what they dont understand, they have problems with....


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

redheadkelj said:


> I sympathise completely. I have a corn snake which lives in my department and I sometimes get her out for some of my classes. The teachers are horrendous. We have some refusing to come into the department for fear the snake will eat them (no kidding, they think the corn snake will eat them!!!). The kids are wonderful though. Most of them have never come into contact with a snake and it gets rid of all their misconceptions!
> 
> Well done for trying to change people's views though!


Thats amazing. I always had a fear of snakes but I've taken the kids to places that will show these animals up close and i have even held one myself so that i don't pass on this ridicules fear. Mrs P my heart goes out to you Tatty has been in numerous schools, shows and town centerers, keep taking him all over its good for the both of you:flrt:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I can kind of see the point of not having them in the room where people are eating. If you aren't used to having animals around and sharing your freezer with chicks and mice and carting alcohol gel everywhere like a siamese twin, you might think it was a bit unhygenic to have animals there while you eat.

Having said that, when you first said you were taking Mr Snuggles in, that would be the time to raise the issues, as you so rightly said.

I've taken both of ours to work (I work for Probation, so had to be careful what time of day I chose - don't want certain people seeing valuable animals that live nearby!!) and people either stayed well away, which was fine, or loved them and wanted to take them home.

People are strange. Animals are so much more predicatable.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Reiyuu said:


> How horrible for you! You offered EVERYONE in that school a chance to encounter something new and unusual. I would have leapt at the chance! I'm appalled that no one spoke to you face to face about it! How rude!
> 
> We take our skunks to our local town at the weekends. They are on harness and lead and they are descented, and some of the reactions are hilariouse. Seems people here are a bit more broad minded. We get poeple of alll ages coming up asking to see, stroke and have pictures taken! HOwever I have had peole run screaming down the high street. Admittedly i think that was a joke but nevermind.
> 
> Also the amount of people who ask things like " Is it a ferret" and the comments of "Look at the ferret/cat/puppy/monkey!"


 
Monkey?? :lol2:


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Monkey?? :lol2:


 Yep.. Monkey. had that one twice now!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

We took Snuggles to Primark the other day! My mate I was staying with was worried about leaving him in the car so we carried him round the shop with us in his box. 

Some women stopped and had a look at him, said "ooh how cute" and one of them, very knowledgably said "It's a badger". I don't fancy carrying a badger round in a cat box that's for sure!!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

theres too much stigma with the whole peppe le pew but personally i think between a skunk and a scorpion i know what id rather and have my kids (if i had any) play with.


lol i might be a bit biest tho as i have one but iv tryed not to be


----------

